# New expat club Maadi



## MaidenScotland

The BCA has now found premises in Maadi and is open this weekend to allow prospective members the chance to look round and join.
The physical address is 

18 Port Said St 
Maadi Sayarat
A very large terracotta coloured walled garden and villa that lies at the "six way" intersection of Port Said St, Orabi St, Road15,`18,16 and 82.
Approx half way up Port Said st on the right if you are travelling towards Digla or on your left if travelling towards the corniche. 

Maiden


----------



## melissa87

MaidenScotland said:


> The BCA has now found premises in Maadi and is open this weekend to allow prospective members the chance to look round and join.
> The physical address is
> 
> 18 Port Said St
> Maadi Sayarat
> A very large terracotta coloured walled garden and villa that lies at the "six way" intersection of Port Said St, Orabi St, Road15,`18,16 and 82.
> Approx half way up Port Said st on the right if you are travelling towards Digla or on your left if travelling towards the corniche.
> 
> Maiden


Hi Maiden,

Is there a website for the maadi branch? Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland

melissa87 said:


> Hi Maiden,
> 
> Is there a website for the maadi branch? Thanks


Hi Melissa

There is no separate site for branches and to be honest the one that is up is very poor. The club house opens officially in April this weekend is a look round, but do try and come along you will be made welcome. BBQ 50le
I believe this club will be alot more stringent when it comes to door policy... not allowing anyone who turns up on a Thursday night just to come in and I would think they will have non smoking areas the one thing I miss about the UK is being able to do everything without having to breathe in second hand cigarette fumes.

Maiden


----------



## melissa87

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Melissa
> 
> There is no separate site for branches and to be honest the one that is up is very poor. The club house opens officially in April this weekend is a look round, but do try and come along you will be made welcome. BBQ 50le
> I believe this club will be alot more stringent when it comes to door policy... not allowing anyone who turns up on a Thursday night just to come in and I would think they will have non smoking areas the one thing I miss about the UK is being able to do everything without having to breathe in second hand cigarette fumes.
> 
> Maiden


Ok thanks for the info Maiden!


----------



## MaidenScotland

I went to the open day and must say I am very impressed, it has a beautiful garden and will be ideal for families.

Maiden


----------



## ArabRose

What kind of facilities do they have? Am thinking of paying them a visit..


----------



## Lanason

*i went*



MaidenScotland said:


> I went to the open day and must say I am very impressed, it has a beautiful garden and will be ideal for families.
> 
> Maiden


I went to the opening on Friday -BBQ was good met a load of people. The Villa looks really nice, but quite a lot of work to do to bring it up to clubhouse std. When its done it will excellent. The garden is large I guess there were maybe 200 people there - the kids were on the bouncy castle.
Maiden were you there - didnt meet you.

pm me your name so I can hunt you down  next time


----------



## MaidenScotland

aqua said:


> I went to the opening on Friday -BBQ was good met a load of people. The Villa looks really nice, but quite a lot of work to do to bring it up to clubhouse std. When its done it will excellent. The garden is large I guess there were maybe 200 people there - the kids were on the bouncy castle.
> Maiden were you there - didnt meet you.
> 
> pm me your name so I can hunt you down  next time


Lol no need to hunt me down, everyone knows me im Chris- Christina


----------



## Lanason

*i tried to hunt you down*



MaidenScotland said:


> Lol no need to hunt me down, everyone knows me im Chris- Christina


I was told that there was a bloke called chris - no-one knew you
I think you dont exist 

Are you really Scottish???:confused2:
were you there on FRIDAY


----------



## MaidenScotland

aqua said:


> I was told that there was a bloke called chris - no-one knew you
> I think you dont exist
> 
> Are you really Scottish???:confused2:
> were you there on FRIDAY


Yes I am really Scottish.... im not a plastic jock
I am a woman
I was there Saturday not Friday 
That would be Chris Bailey that was there Friday


----------



## Lanason

*There you go see*



MaidenScotland said:


> Yes I am really Scottish.... im not a plastic jock
> I am a woman
> I was there Saturday not Friday
> That would be Chris Bailey that was there Friday


You DO need hunting out ---->
i.e. you choose to copy a name of someone else already at the club
you do not turn up when I do and 
you hide in the undergrowth !!!!


----------

